# Selangor Queries



## rajdeep840 (Oct 2, 2013)

I have been offered job location in 

Jalan Astaka U8/82, Bukit Jelutong Business And Technology Centre, 40150 Shah Alam, Selangor, Malaysia.

Can people help in suggesting is there some place to nearby good society & community centers to live with family?

If yes on an average how much would be the expense off. I WANT TO GIVE A GO AHEAD to answering for the offer so please suggest.

Also, how much would be a car to travel in malaysia be on rent/second hand cost?

Any recreation / part time jobs for my wife for spending time whole day? She wouldnt be having work visa once she comes.
:crazy:


----------

